# mosin nagant 91/30 hunting bolt



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a mosin nagant and am planning on using it for elk but I need a bent bolt where can I find one or have someone make it a hunting bolt?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you mounting a scope over the receiver?


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes or I would not have to buy a mount or re do the bolt


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

There are people who will bend the bolt for you for like $60 bucks plus shipping. There used to be a Utah guy that did it up north for around that price too. I'd google around and go that route, probably cheaper than trying to find an original bent bolt.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've looked and the closest one is Vegas I believe, I was hoping someone new someone that had one. Haha wishful thinking right haha thanks guys


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you did find a bolt odds are it would have to be fitted by a gunsmith. If you even look at new rifles and the ability to purchase parts you will find that they usually will not sell the bolt and will indicate that the rifle would need to be sent back to the factory to have one fitted. 

Either heating and bending the bolt or cutting it off and re-welding it is the preferred methods.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Personally I'd keep the gun as is. I have a 1936 tula model with matching serial numbers that has clearly seen a few battles. If you could get the ramp sights to line up properly with your bullet of choice, I think it'd be pretty cool to use that method. 

Conversely, I imagine your local gun smith may be capable doing the job for you.

I'd also suggest the idea of slugging the barrel if you want to get decent (or better I suppose) accuracy. Knowing the exact dimensions would help if you reload, because you can find bullets between .312 and .310. Mine actually runs between .313-.312 caliber. It's probably seen a lot of fighting in the last 80 years and countless rounds of ammunition.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a mount that replaces the rear sight. Then you can mount a scout scope without modifying the rifle.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine is 1942, and what is the scout scope? Is that the old style. Thanks guys


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Loke said:


> There is a mount that replaces the rear sight. Then you can mount a scout scope without modifying the rifle.


There are several versions of this same idea. The simplest is to remove the old site and all associated pieces. This may involve heating the final piece gently with a torch, and then tapping it off in a forward direction. What is left is a dovetail which pretty much fits a one piece air rifle scope mount. If you are careful you can drill a small dimple for the recoil pin of the mount, which is a good idea considering the level of recoil in these rifles.

You can then use a scout scope (medium-long eye relief scope). One of the best is Leupold FX-II Scout IER 2.5x28m, but we're talking about significant money. There are some others from different manufacturers in the same price range.

Alternatively, you can cheap-out like I did and buy an NcStar SEPB2530B scope. You can usually find them for around $45, sometimes less. This is the illuminated reticle model. The non-illuminated version (SPB2530B) runs a few dollars less.

If you shop around for the one-piece mount you should be able to do the entire conversion, including scope, for about $60.

If you get tired of it you can put all the old pieces back on to restore it to original.

By the way, if you want to re-stock the rifle there are a couple of different plastic stocks available for not too much money. They might require a little hand fitting to get them just right. You can go back to the military stock anytime you want.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

trapper12 said:


> Mine is 1942, and what is the scout scope? Is that the old style. Thanks guys


Scout scope mounts on the rear part of the barrel instead of further back like a conventional scope. They have long eye relief, which means you will never bang your eye with the scope by the recoil when you fire the rifle.

Here is an example.

http://hstrial-rchambers.homestead.com/early.html

(Pay no head to Bubba's stock hack.)

Here's one on a Savage rifle.

http://www.steyrscout.org/savscout.htm

Here's one on a BLR

http://www.thefirearmsforum.com/threads/reduced-trail-boss-loads.110320/

Here's one on a model 92 (scroll down).

http://levergunscommunity.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21676

It might look a little funny, but is allows you quick target acquisition, and it makes it a little more convenient to shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I looked at a mount that goes over the rear sight and I'll still be able to use the sight to 100 meters. But the scope is a 2.5x28 if i remember? Would that be good for long distances?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess I get the idea of hunting with vintage or other collectible type weapons, but when you modify them trying to bring them up to modern standards, aren't you kind of loosing the whole point? Take the old gun out and shoot it as is. Get it sighted in properly and learn how to use it safely. You'll have a lot more fun and you'll gain the memories of hunting like your parents of grandparent did.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am a decent shot with it as is but I want it to look nice I guess and not all ragid. I am gonna get a second one but the boss has to approve. I want the old scope and mount like it is intended to.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There are several Mosin Nagant forums with excellent info and resources on them. As one poster had earlier, there was a guy in Northern Utah that did this but I haven't been able to get a response from him in over a year. I was going to buy an already bent bolt from him so as not to ruin my matching bolt.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

There is one in Paris Texas that u can buy them from him. I am almost thinking about doing that


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

If you are comfortable in a tool shop, you can make your own. Here is a great tutorial.
http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/showthread.php/83079-DIY-Mosin-Nagant-Bent-Bolt-Tutorial

I personally like the idea of repurposing old military rifles for hunting. I'm actually about finished converting an original Lee Enfield no5 into a fun little gun. Nice thing is, all my parts are 'no gun smithing' so I can return it to military specs in about 20 minutes time.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's a nice rifle, I found a place that will do the bolt for me so I don't have to.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice, post pictures up when you get the bolt and you have the gun all finished.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I sure will when I figure out how to post pics lol


----------

